# Gibralter Trade Center gun show



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I havent been to one of these in a while and was wondering if anyone knows if they usually have Bushmaster lower recivers? Need one for my new project gun. Thanks

Joe


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

A buddy of mine has gone to the Gibralter Shows in Mt. Clemens to make the contacts for what he needs or wants for his project guns. Not necessarily to buy that part from the vendor; rather he will get the name and number of who he has to call. Sometimes the accesories dealers will direct you in the right direction.

I will probably be there sometime Friday afternoon or evening. In my case I am looking for some Hollow Base Wad Cutters in 38 caliber.


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

You can also check out the MI Gun & Knife show... www.migunshows.com. They have a show coming up in Pontiac This Saturday and Sunday. I don't know where (only have their business card schedule), but check their website and I'm sure it'll show you. These guys put on a good show and have some real decent dealers that show up.


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

The Gibraltor/Mt. Clemens Gun & Knife Show usually has dealers with AR-15 parts, don't know about Bushmaster parts specifically but plenty of AR parts around. The other gunshow this weekend is at the Pontiac Silverdome. Never been to one of those shows and don't know how it will affect the quality of the Gibraltor show, with there being only so many dealers to go around.


----------



## TankJP (Nov 18, 2005)

I should say I've attended their shows in Grand Rapids, and Mason/Lansing and Kalamazoo. I can only make an assumption that they have the same caliber shows at their other shows. The GR show is great (over 450 tables) and the Mason show has gotten much better over the years (not as big as GR, but just as nicely 'stocked').


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Pretty slim pickings. Even though all dealers dont set up on Fridays it was looking sparse.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Was there Friday and it was horrible. Went to the Dome today and it was much better.

Joe


----------

